# Top 5  Favorite Movie Characters



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2014)

Bored out of my mind, but who are your top five favorite characters in all of cinema? Please list the name of the actor and the movie/series that they're in.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 30, 2014)

I'm gonna put only 1 character per franchise, otherwise my list would be nothing but Star Wars characters (Darth Vader, Yoda, C-3PO, Emperor, Ben Kenobi)

1. Man With No Name - Clint Eastwood, Dollar Trilogy
2. Darth Vader - David Browse & James Earl Jones, Star Wars
3. Gandalf - Ian McKellen, Lord of the Rings
4. The Joker - Heath Ledger, The Dark Knight
5. Tommy DeVito - Joe Pesci, GoodFellas


----------



## John (May 30, 2014)

1. Batman (Kevin Conroy) - Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
2. Jean-Luc Picard (Patrick Stewart) - Star Trek: Generations
3. The Joker (Mark Hamill) - Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
4. Hannibal Lecter (Anthony Hopkins) - The Silence of the Lambs 
5. Jack Torrance (Jack Nicholson) - The Shining


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

1. Sing (Stephen Chow) - Shaolin Soccer
2. Sing (Stephen Chow) - Kungfu Hustle
3. Joker (Stephen Chow) - A Chinese Odyessy
4. Mulan (Vicki Zhao) - Mulan: Rise of a Warrior
5. Atem (Dan Green's voice) - Bonds Beyond Time


----------



## Cyphon (May 30, 2014)

1. Axel Foley played by Eddie Murphy in Beverly Hills Cop trilogy. 

Outside of him I am sure I like a ton of characters if I actually sit down and think about it but he has stuck with me since my childhood. Still love the trilogy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I just realized all these people aren't the most sane individuals...what does that say about me?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 30, 2014)

Last pic is an x Gesy.


----------



## Samavarti (May 31, 2014)

Hanshiro Tsugumo (Tatsuya Nakadai) -Harakiri
Kaiji (Tatsuya Nakadai) - The Human Condition
The Dude (Jeff Bridges) - The Big Lebowski
Beverly Mantle (Jeremy Irons) - Dead Ringers
Motoko Kusanagi (Akio ?tsuka)- Ghost in the Shell


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Last pic is an x Gesy.



Last pic is TDK's joker


----------



## Raisin (May 31, 2014)

5. Kirk Lazarus - Tropic Thunder
4. HAL9000 - 2001: A Space Odyssey
3. Seth - Superbad 
2. Juno - Juno
1. Lester Burnham - American Beauty 

Random fav characters is random.


----------



## Atlas (May 31, 2014)

Harrison ford - Han Solo - Star Wars
Bruce Campbell - Ash - Army of Darkness
Hugo Weaving - Agent Smith - The Matrix
Geoffrey Rush - Captain Barbossa - Pirates of The Caribbean 
Ron Perlman - Hellboy - Hellboy


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 1, 2014)

1. Darth Vader (James Earl Jones) - Star Wars


2. Hannibal Lecter (Anthony Hopkins) - The Silence of the Lambs


3. The Joker (Heath Ledger) - The Dark Knight


4. Jules Winnfield (Samuel L. Jackson) - Pulp Fiction


5. Dr. Schultz (Christoph Waltz) - Django Unchained


----------



## Gin (Jun 1, 2014)

1. *Daniel Plainview* (Daniel Day-Lewis, There will be Blood)
2. *Anton Chigurh* (Javier Bardem, No Country for old Men)
3. *Man With No Name* (Clint Eastwood, The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly)
4. *Tiffany Maxwell* (Jennifer Lawrence, Silver Linings Playbook)
5. *James Bond* (Daniel Craig, Casino Royale)

Worthy Mentions: Captain Jack Sparrow (Johnny Depp), Agent Smith (Hugo Weaving), Colonel Hans Landa (Christoph Waltz), The Joker (Heath Ledger), Jules Winnfield (Samuel L. Jackson)


----------



## Zeno (Jun 1, 2014)

1. Anakin Skywalker - Hayden Christiansen, Star Wars episodes II,III 



2. Man with no name - Clint Eastwood, Dollars trilogy
3. Inspector Harry Callahan - Clint Eastwood, Dirty Harry
4. Agent Smith - Hugo Weaving, The Matrix trilogy
5. Mr. Lee - Bruce Lee, Enter the Dragon


----------



## Stringer (Jun 11, 2014)

Caesar - _''Planet of the Apes''_

Anton Chigurh - _''No Country for Old Men''_

Alex Murphy - _''RoboCop_ [1987]_''_

Walter Lee Younger - _''A Raisin in the Sun''_

Hal-9000 - _''2001: A Space Odissey''_


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jun 11, 2014)

1. Darth Vader- Star wars 

2. Bruce Wayne/Batman- The Dark knight.

3. Caesar: Planet of the Apes

4. Rocky- Rocky

5. Jack Sparrow- Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't usually think about favorite characters for whatever reason so this was fun and trickier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

What site did you use to make that, Tal?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 11, 2014)

Tyler Durden : Portrayed by Brad Pitt & Edward Norton - Fight Club
Inigo Montoya : Portrayed by Mandy Patinkin - Princess Bride
Stansfield : Portrayed by Garry Oldman - Leon
Bud White : Portrayed by Russel Crowe - L.A Confidential
Woo-jin Lee : Portrayed by Ji-tae Yu - Oldboy

Off the top of my head, in no particular order.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 12, 2014)

*1.* Loki - Tom Hiddlestone
*2.* Bond, James - Daniel Craig
*3.* L?on - Jean Reno
*4. *Joker - Jack Nicholson/Heath Ledger
*5.* Dr. Hannibal Lecter - Anthony Hopkins


----------

